#  Folded triangle GP-160

## (UR5VEB)

,    .
     .             .      ...    ?.

----------


## (UR5VEB)

> ,     .    ?     .   ,    8 ?


      .      :? 
            1.43
       ...      1,   . ,   .

----------


## (UR5VEB)

> ...     .   ,     .


  .      .      80.       .

----------

